# Group seeking DM in Indianapolis



## scout989 (Mar 28, 2005)

We are a group of 3 players who got together one fine March day and decided to try to start our own game group.  But we have a problem.  None of us can DM our way out of a paper bag!  So, if you live in/near Indianapolis and have the time to devote to a weekly/bi-weekly game, we want to hear from you!  Please feel free to either post a response here or email me at frid_harry7@msn.com.


----------

